# llinois Bill Forces Firearm Owners to Get $1 Million Insurance Policy



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This is how it starts people..

*llinois -* -(AmmoLand.com)- Legislation Increases Costs to Law Abiding Residents. A new Illinois bill represents another assault on the rights of law-abiding firearm owners in the state by forcing them to maintain a $1 million liability insurance policy or risk losing the right to own a firearm.
Most individuals in Illinois, with some exceptions, must obtain a "Firearm Owner's Identification Card" to legally own a firearm. House Bill 687, sponsored by Representative Kenneth Dunkin (D- Chicago), would force all of those individuals to obtain a $1 million liability insurance policy. This policy would cover any damages that take place from the use of a firearm owned by the individual.
The bill also authorizes the Department of the State Police to revoke and seize the identification card from any firearm owner that does not supply proof of the liability coverage to the Department.
Finally, not only will HB 687 increase the cost of lawfully purchasing a firearm, language in the bill puts owners at risk of liability should their firearm be lost or stolen. The bill states that a person shall be considered an owner until they report any stolen or lost firearms to their local police or sheriff's department. This means that an owner could be held liable if a firearm is stolen or lost and used prior to their knowledge.
"This is terrible legislation that will harm Illinois' sportsmen community. Not only will the bill make it cost prohibitive for many to own firearms, it also runs the risk of criminalizing innocent owners," stated U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance senior vice president, Rick Story.​*about:*
The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance (USSA) and the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance Foundation (USSAF) work nationwide, representing over 1.5 million sportsmen through member clubs and individual constituents. The organizations provide legislative, legal defense and public education services to defend and advance sportsmen's rights in Washington, D.C. and in all 50 states.


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

+1


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Illinois the state that gave us Obama what a shit state!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Bunch of thieves


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This is how they are going to try to get rid of our firearms..during the campaign there was alot of hysteria about this subject...it was well warranted. Alot of people joked he was going to get into office and ban firearms...of course that was ridiculous...I think he would love to but he is going to slowly make it more difficult to own them with insane laws like this and rasing amunition tax, limiting the firearms you can own, how many you can buy, makig it more difficult for law abiding citizens to apply for FID cards or LTCs..this is the start...him and his anti gun libs are working to take the guns we need to keep them from doing it...stay involved people....N.R.A..G.O.A.L, thats how we will fight it.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Completely and utterly unconstitutional.
It's not even debatable.

It's an affront to the Bill of Rights and just 1 more arrow in the quiver of the anti-gunners.
If they cant beat you face to face, they blind side you. If that doesn't work, they take out your knee, or push you from behind, whatever it takes to weaken you. Rotten bums.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

How about a bill for persons possessing a driver's license to get a 1 million dollar insurance policy against anything they or someone else _might_ do with their car? How about a bill for persons who imbibe alcohol to take out a 1 million dollar insurance policy against anything they _might_ do when impaired? How about a bill forcing people who have children to get a 1 million dollar insurance policy against the potential crimes they're children _might _commit?

Why just pick on gun owner, Dunkin? You got a potential insurance goldmine out there!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Any idea how much support the bill has in the IL legislature? 

Unfortunately, I can see the courts easily sustaining this.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I really dont think they will have a problem passing this. Like I have said already Jan 20,2009 sad sad day in America


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Doesn't matter anywaus ILL is a nightmare state to get a permit to carry in.


----------

